
Chautauqua - cjmisenas
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chautauqua
======
IndrekR
This word (Chautauqua) is haunting me ever since I opened the Zen and the Art
of Motorcycle Maintenance:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zen_and_the_Art_of_Motorcycl...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zen_and_the_Art_of_Motorcycle_Maintenance)

